# Any prescription medication that felt like marijuana?



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

One thing that was very notable when I used to use Marijuana is my love for music. When I would listen to music I would get lost in it and it sounded 3d. I noticed everything in the song even tiny background instruments that I would otherwise miss. I'm curious if there are any drugs you tried that give you a similar experience?

I ask because I just noticed that I had an experience that sort of resembled that old marijuana feeling that I miss. It wasn't as pronounced but this never happened before I started the Wellbutrin.

I'm also going to be increasing to 300mg this tuesday so I'm hoping this effect will be more pronounced. I know there's no invivo studies about zoloft increasing the active drug in wellbutrin, but Zoloft does inhibit cyp2b6 which would allow for a greater accumulation of bupropion and less conversion to hydroxybupropion. I actually took 100mg of Zoloft for 2 weeks and noticed more of the norepinephrine effects from the wellbutrin so I went back to 200mg of Zoloft. This could have easily been withdrawal but I'm feeling pretty decent on this combo. 

I do want that music effect that Marijuana gives me but I can't go back to using it as I had a pretty bad addiction. Would possibly Buspar help given that it affects 5-ht1a much like cannabidiol?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Starting Zoloft was by far the most euphoric and illicit drug like experience ive had with prescription meds (abar from amphetamines, benzos and opiates).

Also by far the only effective 'daily dosing' med that would achieve such satisfying mood elevation.

I'd say that mirtazapine didnt increase any euphoria or make things more pleasureable, but it sure did make things *weird* sometimes (hearing strange sounds, visuals before sleep, coma next day).


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Starting Zoloft was by far the most euphoric and illicit drug like experience ive had with prescription meds (abar from amphetamines, benzos and opiates).
> 
> Also by far the only effective 'daily dosing' med that would achieve such satisfying mood elevation.
> 
> I'd say that mirtazapine didnt increase any euphoria or make things more pleasureable, but it sure did make things *weird* sometimes (hearing strange sounds, visuals before sleep, coma next day).


Do you get any enjoyable weird effects from seroquel?

I got a lot of weird effects, it was like a non-stop bad acid trip for me. Definitely LSD like visuals and a lot of auditory hallucinations but it all had a powerful undercurrent paranoia bordering on psychosis for me. I couldn't listen to music on it because every sound made me think horrible paranoid thoughts. I definitely got the coma next day from it too again, downright scary,


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Sadly, I don't think so.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Starting Zoloft was by far the most euphoric and illicit drug like experience ive had with prescription meds (abar from amphetamines, benzos and opiates).
> 
> Also by far the only effective 'daily dosing' med that would achieve such satisfying mood elevation.
> 
> I'd say that mirtazapine didnt increase any euphoria or make things more pleasureable, but it sure did make things *weird* sometimes (hearing strange sounds, visuals before sleep, coma next day).


I did both Zoloft and mirtazapine at the same time so I don't know which was really doing the work. I did have a few really good weeks where I was learning, happy, could concentrate and even be social but that died and hence why I'm now on wellbutrin with zoloft.



istayhome said:


> Do you get any enjoyable weird effects from seroquel?
> 
> I got a lot of weird effects, it was like a non-stop bad acid trip for me. Definitely LSD like visuals and a lot of auditory hallucinations but it all had a powerful undercurrent paranoia bordering on psychosis for me. I couldn't listen to music on it because every sound made me think horrible paranoid thoughts. I definitely got the coma next day from it too again, downright scary,


That's insane! What did you take it for? I would imagine blocking d1 and 5-ht1a receptors can't have good effects.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> That's insane! What did you take it for? I would imagine blocking d1 and 5-ht1a receptors can't have good effects.


The p-doc I was seeing had an endless supply of free samples so he gave me a ton of it, this was at the start of my treatment and I was pretty naive. He had me on 300-600 mg/day to augment celexa, my diagnoses was GAD.

It was an incredibly insane treatment, he sold it as a miracle pill. "I have a patient who had symptoms just like yours and after she started taking this drug she is completely better and I only see her when she needs refills." After about 6 weeks of hell I was going to quit anyways, I began getting life-threatening edema in my legs so I was taken off of it immediately.

That is why I hate atypical antipsychotics.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Do you get any enjoyable weird effects from seroquel?





istayhome said:


> It was an incredibly insane treatment, he sold it as a miracle pill. "I have a patient who had symptoms just like yours and after she started taking this drug she is completely better and I only see her when she needs refills." After about 6 weeks of hell I was going to quit anyways, I began getting life-threatening edema in my legs so I was taken off of it immediately.
> 
> That is why I hate atypical antipsychotics.


I was going to ask your dosage, but you have supplied it.

I dont really take seroquel often enough to know. Maybe once every 2-3 weeks. Potentially it has had mood elevating effects as ive been off Zoloft for over a month (6weeks i think) but i dont tend to take more than 150mg of sero for sleep.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Oh, also, i find mirtazapine to leave me in a coma the next day.....

Seroquel on the other hand leaves me completely fine with no remnants of a hangover.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Starting Zoloft was by far the most euphoric and illicit drug like experience ive had with prescription meds (abar from amphetamines, benzos and opiates).


Hmm, was this a manic reaction? It sort of sounds like one. 
Do you or a close relative have a history of bipolar disorder?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Hmm, was this a manic reaction? It sort of sounds like one.
> Do you or a close relative have a history of bipolar disorder?


I do remember posting on the topic of how good i felt. Most people told me it was placebo.... but i was and still am profoundly convinced that it was pharmacological. Especially considering ive been immensly upbeat ever since starting (and even stopping it).

The first week was utter bliss and completely sublime... Like being in a permanent ray of sunlight... Warmed to the core.

As for family history, ive got no idea. Dont have the ability to find out either


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> I do remember posting on the topic of how good i felt. Most people told me it was placebo.... but i was and still am profoundly convinced that it was pharmacological. Especially considering ive been immensly upbeat ever since starting (and even stopping it).
> 
> The first week was utter bliss and completely sublime... Like being in a permanent ray of sunlight... Warmed to the core.


Hmm yes that dose sound like it quite possibly shifted you into a euphoric hypo/manic phase (can last months IIRC). That would be more likely than placebo I'd think given the nature of what happened.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Seroquel gave me that feeling (to a certain degree), random panic attacks, hallucinations, paranoia. It's weird because this drug is supposed to stop you from having exactly that.


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

Baclofen in high doses gave me intense closed eyed visuals,euphoria,some paranoia and some open eyed visuals.Reminds me of 4 aco DMT(psilacetin) years ago.It was mostly enjoyable.But I do not reccomend baclofen for fun-siezure and cardiac risks.This episode lasted 6 hours.I no longer take baclofen.U can risk overdose with seizures,hypertension,Hyperthermia(fever) or hypothermia(low body tempurature) and agitation,coma(can be long) and irregular heartbeat.shock,breathing failure and death.Stay away from sudden high dose baclofen-unpredictable and dangerous!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> I do remember posting on the topic of how good i felt. Most people told me it was placebo.... but i was and still am profoundly convinced that it was pharmacological. Especially considering ive been immensly upbeat ever since starting (and even stopping it).
> 
> The first week was utter bliss and completely sublime... Like being in a permanent ray of sunlight... Warmed to the core.
> 
> As for family history, ive got no idea. Dont have the ability to find out either


I believe it. Zoloft works right away to boost your serotonin levels and slight dopamine. I actually felt really good the first few days on wellbutrin. It was a euphoric like feeling similar to what I would get with oxyconton. But that's apparently the honeymoon phase of the drug. Most people experience it at first and then it evens out.


----------

